# Overstay student on fathers sponsorship



## faisalyaqoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Dear All,

Two cases / questions:

1)A student with visa overstay of 2yrs and 4 months who was not able to renew his visa due to financial reasons in the beginning and it kept building up.
He has 2yrs left for his graduation.

2) Because of the above person, his mother and sisters visa is also not being renewed as the immigration want us to clear the 1st case by paying fine and then they can proceed to case 2.

What options do we have .. 

I am willing to pay the fines respecting the rule of the country as we have been residing in UAE for the past 30 years.
The fine amount is reaching 80,000 or more but i need a few months to do that..

Is there any such system that we can pay in installment.

Appreciate a response.

God Bless ya'll.

Faisal


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

If you overstayed on residence visa, then your fine is 25 Dirhams per day. Thus, total fine for two years and four months would amount to around 21,000 Dirhams and not 80,000.


----------



## faisalyaqoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Jowhara said:


> If you overstayed on residence visa, then your fine is 25 Dirhams per day. Thus, total fine for two years and four months would amount to around 21,000 Dirhams and not 80,000.


Dear Jowhara,

I hope what you say is correct .. but what I have learnt from the immigration website is that the fine for the first year is 25/day but after that it is 100/day.

Thnx,

Faisal


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

According to First Gate Website, fine is 25 Dirhams if you change your visa status. Otherwise, it is 75 Dirhams if you're simply exiting. You'd want to confirm at the immigration department.

Fine Dh25 per day will be calculated for Residence visa overstay if change status inside the country. Dh75 per day to be paid if he/she exits.
Fine can be paid at Immigration or Airport at the time of exit.

First Gate Business Services


----------



## faisalyaqoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Jowhara said:


> According to First Gate Website, fine is 25 Dirhams if you change your visa status. Otherwise, it is 75 Dirhams if you're simply exiting. You'd want to confirm at the immigration department.
> 
> Fine Dh25 per day will be calculated for Residence visa overstay if change status inside the country. Dh75 per day to be paid if he/she exits.
> Fine can be paid at Immigration or Airport at the time of exit.
> ...


----------

